# إنتاج فيلم مصري عن السيد المسيح



## ميرنا (4 أبريل 2006)

*إنتاج فيلم مصري عن السيد المسيح*


في سابقة هي الأولى من نوعها
 اتفق الفنان "سمير صبري" والمنتج "محمد عشوب" مع المنتجة "إسعاد يونس" مالكة ومديرة الشركة العربية على إنتاج فيلم عن حياة السيد المسيح - يقوم بكتابته "فايز غالي" ويخرجه "سمير سيف" ويصوره "رمسيس مرزوق".
وأكد "محمد عشوب" أنه واثق من أن الرقابة والكنيسة لم يكن لديهما مانع في تقديم هذا الفيلم خاصة أن مصر أولى بإنتاج فيلم عن حياة المسيح – من أية دولة أخرى بما فيها الدول الغربية وأن الرقابة والكنيسة قد سبق لها وأن وافقت على عرض فيلم "آلام المسيح" في مصر.
وقد وافقت "إسعاد يونس" على المشاركة في إنتاج هذا الفيلم ووصفت الفكرة بأنها فكرة جديدة في تاريخ السينما المصرية كما أنها شائكة. 
وعن فريق العمل المشارك في الفيلم فقد فضل "محمد عشوب" أن يتم إسناد مهام الكتابة والإخراج والتصوير والديكور لشخصيات مسيحية، فالفيلم مسيحي أرثوذكسي.. وبهذا يكون الأبطال جميعهم مسيحيين.
كما سيكون هناك مسابقة لاختيار الممثلين الذين سيقدمون شخصيات السيد المسيح والسيدة مريم ويوحنا المعمدان بشرط ألا يكون قد يسبق لهم التمثيل من قبل وألا يمثلوا بعد هذا الدور..
أما الشخص الذي سيلعب دور السيد المسيح –عليه السلام- فلابد أن يتمتع بمواصفات جسدية ونفسية خاصة.
كما ينوي "محمد عشوب" إقامة مؤتمر صحفي تمهيدي للفيلم يدعو إليه البابا وشيخ الأزهر قائلاً: "إن مصر بلد للتسامح والمحبة.. وأريد أن نبعث بالفيلم رسالة إلى العالم لنقول لهم إن بلدنا ليست موطنا للإرهاب، بل للمحبة والتسامح واحترام الآخر وأديان الآخرين، ولا نسيء للأنبياء مثلهم، بل نكرمهم ونجلهم ونحترمهم".
رأي الكنيسة 
أثار هذا الفيلم أزمة داخل الكنيسة خوفا من تشويه الحقائق الدينية حول رسالة المسيح -عليه السلام- وسوف تلجأ الكنيسة للقضاء إذا لم تراقب لكل خطوات عمل الفيلم.
نقلا عن احد المنتديات


----------



## ++sameh++ (4 أبريل 2006)

*يا ريت يا ميرنا نعمل استفتاء بينا وبين  بعض على الموضوع ده ، انا عن نفسى مش موافق على اننا ننتج فيلم عن حياة السيد المسيح .*


----------



## ميرنا (4 أبريل 2006)

*اوك يا موحه بس انا بلا فخر يعنى معرفش اعمل استفتاء*


----------



## ++sameh++ (4 أبريل 2006)

*خلاص انا بعد اذنك هاعلمه ممكن ولا لا ؟؟؟*


----------



## ميرنا (4 أبريل 2006)

*انتا بستازن  ليه دا عبيط دا ولا ايه  يله بسرعه*


----------



## ++sameh++ (4 أبريل 2006)

*أستفتاء بخصوص إنتاج فيلم مصري عن السيد ال&#160*

الموضوع عبارة عن أستفتاء بخصوص انتاج فيلم عربى عن حياة السيد المسيح ، يا ريت كل واحد يدخب يقول رايه وأسبابه ، لأنه موضوع يهمنا كلنا ، شكراً ليكم ​


----------



## ميرنا (4 أبريل 2006)

*انا رديت بلاء لانى المصرين مش كفاء لكدا وهوا مش فلم غرام علشان يمثلو *


----------



## ++sameh++ (4 أبريل 2006)

*شكراً على رأيك يا ميرنا وفى أنتظار باقى آراء أخواتى فى المنتدى*


----------



## artamisss (4 أبريل 2006)

كويس يا سامح انك عملت الاستفتاء دة  انا شخصيا لااوافق  على عمل الفيلم  على الرغم انهم ابتدوا  يخططوا للموضوع  وتقريبا حددوا شركه الانتاج الى تمكلها  اسعاد يونس  اللى هايخرج الفيلم  هو المخرج طبعا  سمير سيف  
والاشخاص بيحبثوا عنهم    هما كانو نفسهم يعملوا  فيلم عن حياة العائله المقدسه فى مصر  علشان ده  يعتبر ترويج سياحى لمصر برة   وفى نفس الوقت اللى  حمسهم  يكملوا الفيلم دة  لاخر الخط بمعنى لا حياة السيد المسيح  بحجه  انهم بذلك  هايردوا  الصفعه اللى وجههتها الدنمارك  لوجوههم   على بلاطه يعنى  عاوزين يقولوا 
 شوفو انتو  اهانتو النبى بتاعنا  واحنا بنكرم  النبى بتاعكوا  وبنعمله فيلم كمان ؟؟؟


----------



## Michael (4 أبريل 2006)

اوافق ان ساروا على نفس النمط او نفس النسخ الاجنيبة لفيلم السيد المسيح 

يعنى نفس الفيلم الاجنبى بس اشخاص مصرية

غير ذلك فلا


----------



## Yes_Or_No (4 أبريل 2006)

*اسف في استخدام الفاظي هذه*

*اولا فيلم للسيد المسيح هكيلف كتير جدااااااااااااااا لو فعلا عاوزينه يطلع زي النسخ الاجنبيه*

*لكن لو علي السينما المصريه هيطلعوا عك فقط لا غير لا فيلم يليق برب المجد*

*انا اعتقد انه ده اسمه استهار وعدم احترام و المفروض الكنيسه ترفض العمل ده لاننا مش قده *

*وهيطلع شغل مش كويس و كافيه ان احنا عارفين قد ايه السينما هتكلف اخرها كام يعني*

*20 مليون*

*50 مليون *

*ده فيلم الام السيد المسيح بس اللي بيحكي اخر 24 ساعه *

*مكلف فوق 150 مليون دولا *

*دولاااااااااااار*


*يعني ارقام خياليه و غير كدا احنا مش عندنا استديوهات جاهزه خالص نهائي *

*هو اولا فكره كويسه بس التمويل هيبقي مش كويس  ومش هيطلع حاجه تليق برب المجد*


----------



## alex_man_eng (5 أبريل 2006)

*الامر مرفوض اسلاميا*

شكرا لكم على اهتمامكم بهذا الموضوع المثير للجدل 
واحب ان اشارككم الراي في عدم موافقتكم لانتاج الفيلم .. واحب ان اتاكد من مصدر المعلومه في المقال التي تقول ان الازهر ( وافق ) ... وهي معلومة اشكك فيها لان الدين الاسلامي يحرم تصوير وتشبيه الانباء والرسل وذات الله سواء كان ذلك بالصور او بالتماثيل او الافلام,,:t9: 

ادعو جميع الاعضاء بالتصويت وذكر السبب مع وافر الشكر


----------

